# New Website - Any thoughts?



## middletownhvac (Dec 17, 2009)

We just set up our new webiste www.CentralHeatingAC.com.

I would love to hear your thoughts and any ideas for improvement.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a quick customer survey on our site. If the customer fills it out We send a $25.00 coupon they can use for any service we offer. It never expires and can be used in combination with any other offer. The survey gets a fairly good responce. 2 minutes or less to take it. If they or on the web site you want to convert them to a sale.


----------



## middletownhvac (Dec 17, 2009)

thats a great idea! what kinds of stuff do you ask on the survey?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just some basic questions if given to a sales person can potentially lead a lot of directions. It is more to get the coupon in the hand so they call us and not go somewere else. Here is a link to our site. www.ralphsheating.com


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

A little too generic. The space is not used to wisely.
You should have a pic of equipment and you or you guys to connect with the potential customer.

nothing grabs my attention. I would pass right by you.


----------



## nyheat (Nov 30, 2010)

Your phone number should probably be a little bigger to give it more visibility.


----------



## alongston (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good! The only thing I would suggest is to add social media links if you have them (like Facebook or Twitter).


----------



## All Town (Mar 11, 2011)

*Nice*

This website is really great. I'm working on my website I hope it is as nice as yours when I am done. heating and cooling chicago


----------



## nyheat (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good. I would make text color a little darker to make it easier to read.


----------



## okctech (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it looks great. I clicked on the logo for the web design company on the bottom of your page and they look like a top notch outfit. I recommend setting up a unique phone number just for your website that forwards calls to your office phone. This way at the end of the month you can see how many phone calls came from your website and calculate your R.O.I. . I might be wrong, but judging by the quality and appearance of your site it ain't cheap.


----------



## sjson (Jun 24, 2011)

The website looks clean for the most part. There is quite a bit of white space between the the bar on the bottom and your content that you might want to remove. Also, another suggestion would be to shorten your title tags. The google spider only indexes the first 65 characters in your title tag. Target your most searched KWs and fit them under 65 characters including spaces.


----------



## okctech (Jun 15, 2011)

sjson said:


> The website looks clean for the most part. There is quite a bit of white space between the the bar on the bottom and your content that you might want to remove. Also, another suggestion would be to shorten your title tags. The google spider only indexes the first 65 characters in your title tag. Target your most searched KWs and fit them under 65 characters including spaces.


Thanks, this is good to know. You have any idea about the value of multiple backlinks from same domain vs one backlink from one domain? I've heard the additional links carry no value.


----------



## sjson (Jun 24, 2011)

In my opinion, you generally only want one or two links from one domain. Anything more, the value of those additional links drops dramatically. If you think about it, if only one customer was posting multiple reviews on your site, each additional review would be discounted by others. Your site would look more credible and trustworthy if you were receiving votes from multiple people rather than from the same person. Do you perform your own SEO?


----------

